# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Spijsvertering vergemakkelijken - Artikel

## Agnes574

Zeven tips voor een goede spijsvertering.

Spijsverteringsstoornissen komen erg vaak voor: constipatie, zuuroprispingen, een gezwollen gevoel en andere maagstoornissen zijn problemen waar zowat iedereen af en toe mee te maken heeft. Het eetpatroon speelt een belangrijke rol bij spijsverteringsstoornissen. Wij geven u alvast zeven tips om de spijsvertering te vergemakkelijken. 


1) Maaltijden opsplitsen 
Een lege maag doet de pijn toenemen. Het volstaat om de voorkeur te geven aan verschillende kleine maaltijden per dag: drie maaltijden en twee lichte maaltijden (rond tien uur en rond vijf uur) en om de aanvoer van voedingsstoffen goed te verdelen over de dag. 


2) Traag eten 
Als men te snel eet, zit de maag met een massa voedingsmiddelen waar niet genoeg op gekauwd werd. Het resultaat is dat de voedingsstoffen niet voldoende in contact komen met de enzymen van de spijsvertering, wat het verteren bemoeilijkt en doet aanslepen. De maag moet meer en langer werken. 


3) Niet te veel drinken tijdens de maaltijd 
Het is niet verboden om te drinken tijdens de maaltijd, maar het is niet aangewezen om veel te drinken en dat om de maagsecreties niet te verdunnen. Aangelengde secreties zijn minder goed in staat om de te verteren voedingsmiddelen aan te pakken. 


4) Geen ijskoude voedingsmiddelen en drankjes 
De consumptie van heel koude en ijskoude drankjes of gerechten wordt afgeraden. De koude veroorzaakt een reactie ter hoogte van de pylorus of maagpoort, de sfincter die de maag scheidt van het duodenum. Daardoor loopt de vertering van voedingmiddelen vertraging op. Bovendien moet de maag de voedingsbal opwarmen waardoor die langer in de maag moet blijven. 


5) Niet te veel vetten 
Vetrijke maaltijden kunnen beter vermeden worden, ze bezorgen de spijsvertering alleen overlast. Kies voor eenvoudige maaltijden zonder rijke sauzen, gefrituurde bereidingen, enz. Koken vaker met stoom, in de oven of grill. 


6) Niet teveel suikers 
Wat u ook beter achterwege laat zijn zoetwaren, zoete pastas, honing en confituur. Die voedingsmiddelen zorgen voor een overmatige secretie van maagsappen wat problematisch kan zijn voor mensen met een fragiele maag. 


7) Niet roken en drinken 
Tenslotte moet u zoveel mogelijk de consumptie van drank en sigaretten beperken om de spijsvertering niet te bemoeilijken. Zorg er minstens voor dat u niet rookt en geen alcohol drinkt op een lege en dus nuchtere maag. Met andere woorden: rook liever een sigaret na de maaltijd dan voordien en drink een glaasje wijn bij het eten in plaats van een aperitief. 


07/10/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## zirus

Sinds ik vooral verzadigde vetten eet, 2 eitjes in kokosolie, heb ik minder gauw honger en.... ben ik afgevallen tot mijn ideaal gewicht. Ra ra hoe kan dat?
Sinds ik kefir (yoghurtplantje) drink kan mijn spijsvertering niet meer stuk. Kefir is gratis te krijgen bij www.makersdiet.nl/kefir
Sinds ik geen plantaardig geharde vetten meer eet heb geen last meer hart- en vaatproblemen.
Sinds ik geen suiker meer eet heb ik geen last meer huidproblemen.

----------

